# Draught Kegs At Dans



## kevo (24/10/08)

Dropped into Dan Murphey's this afternoon for a look around, noticed a new (to me) range of 5L draught kegs.

Franziskaner, Lowenbrau, a Schwarz I can't recall the name of as well as Bitbuger and Heineken which I'd seen before.

I've had Heineken from one of these kegs before and wasn't too impressed, but 5L of Franziskaner for $30 (I was quoted by the beer man) is not bad at all. 

Anyone tried the weizen from one of these kegs?

Made me wonder why the Dans near me never gets bottled Franziskaner in. :huh: 

Kev


----------



## 0M39A (24/10/08)

kevo said:


> Dropped into Dan Murphey's this afternoon for a look around, noticed a new (to me) range of 5L draught kegs.
> 
> Franziskaner, Lowenbrau, a Schwarz I can't recall the name of as well as Bitbuger and Heineken which I'd seen before.
> 
> ...



I got one of the 5L kegs of Franziskaner for $20 a few weeks back from bws.

Tastes great imo, and just the right size to drink in a night.


----------



## quantocks (25/10/08)

you have to drink them pretty much in one go otherwise it'll be flat as a tac the next day.


----------



## homekegger1 (25/10/08)

I grabbed one of these last weekend for a BBQ. Tasted great, and was just the right amount for the night. Although I did share a little of it.

Cheers

HK


----------



## bradsbrew (25/10/08)

Would it be possible to refill these kegs with primed brew.

Cheers brad


----------



## 0M39A (25/10/08)

bradsbrew said:


> Would it be possible to refill these kegs with primed brew.
> 
> Cheers brad



short answer, no.


----------



## the_fuzz (25/10/08)

getting stuck into a Franzinkar now - hmmmmm yum


----------



## 501 (25/10/08)

anyone tried the swartzbier ?


----------



## FreemanDC (25/10/08)

Like to hear what the schwartzbier would go like, I was in berlin 2 nights ago and had a lowenbrau schwartzbier, was pretty darn good.


----------



## remi (25/10/08)

i was at a party recently with one of each of these 5L kegs. the lowenbrau, heineken and bitburger were standard 'euro-lager' nice on a hot days type of beers- as they usually are-, the schwarz was pretty good- a bit light on the malt character for my tastes, but was my first drink of the style and the franzikaner was easily the pick of the bunch, nicely carbonated, beautifully tart and tasty.

remi


----------



## MarkBastard (29/11/08)

I've never had one of these but is there any chance at all you could mod them and make them into gassed party kegs?


----------



## kevo (30/11/08)

Looks like your answer is a few replies up the page.


----------



## neonmeate (30/11/08)

kevo said:


> Looks like your answer is a few replies up the page.



slightly longer answer: yes of course you can - i've done this heaps of times. although after a few uses the seal on the bottom round the tap can start to dribble a bit.

you just have to get the little rubber plug out of the bottom of the keg by shaking it around upside down and waiting for it to fall out. then when you seal up your primed brew simply plug it in from the top (so that when you want to drink it you don't push it into the beer like you first did, but just pull it out). if you re-plug it after a glass or two it will keep reasonable level of carb for a couple of days, but obviously best all in one go.
works best with low CO2 beers like bitters.


----------



## MarkBastard (30/11/08)

kevo, i was after more than 'no'.

Reason I ask is because if you could refill and regas these, or refill these with beer that already has absorbed co2, they'd make an absolutely perfect party keg and you'd be able to use one of those chiller/dispenser devices that you can buy from good guys etc.

I can see a whole 'sub culture' of home brewing starting by this method. You'd have people that use glass bottles, people that use these draught kegs, and people that use cornies / commercial kegs.

If DIY modification isn't possible perhaps a company could design a transformation kit?

Or even sell kegs of the same size but with fittings that allow home brew?

I can just see the potential being so massive that someone saying 'short answer: no' is not enough to satisfy my question. Know what I mean?


----------



## wyatt_girth (30/11/08)

This has been raised a couple of times, once by myself, and it seems it would not be a goer.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=18156

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=16015&st=0

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...?showtopic=9955


----------



## neonmeate (30/11/08)

wyatt_girth said:


> This has been raised a couple of times, once by myself, and it seems it would not be a goer.
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=18156
> 
> ...



did the last two posters even read my post? it can be done. - but not with the Heineken ones.


----------



## Jase71 (30/11/08)

neonmeate said:


> did the last two posters even read my post?


Short Answer.. no


----------



## wyatt_girth (30/11/08)

neonmeate said:


> did the last two posters even read my post? it can be done. - but not with the Heineken ones.




No :icon_cheers:


----------



## afromaiko (31/1/09)

Does anyone's local Dans still sell these 5l kegs? I was really hanging out to buy a keg of Franziskaner last night after a hot week and all they had here was Heineken. :angry: 

If you are in Melbourne please tell me where you have recently seen these!

Thanks!


----------



## Weizguy (31/1/09)

Went to my local Dan's last weekend. Was advised that the Fraziskaner and Kostritzer kegs are "DELETED".

Tried to source some at Woolworths/ Mac's and they were all out too.
I'm P'd off now. The guy who was running the local Mac's advised that they would be restocking after Christmas.
That was obviously just to placate me.


----------



## caleb (31/1/09)

I've tried the weizen keg (one with a monk on it) - nice german style wheat beer. First few glasses are especially good.

Reuse:

Short answer: Yes, you can.

One tip - DON'T carb it with the 6 or 7 teaspoons of sugar that you might calculate from 5 litres divided by 750ml = 6.666. You WILL blow out the tap O-ring and have the most over-carbed beer explode all over the place. (Yes, I've done it!)

My research indicates that 3 teaspoons (about 15g) is enough. I will be trying this soon.

I too am surprized this idea isn't more popular. There are places in the States that sell parts and even mini-CO2 canisters for these, but not here. You'd think HB shops would be selling a kit with new 5L keg and seals, but no... 19L commercial setup or nothing.


----------



## unterberg (31/1/09)

You have tried the Moenchshof Kellerbier (thats with the monk). Its quite a good drop and I used to drink that in germany occasionally as well.

Have a look here

The 5l party kegs are quite popular in germany and you can buy the kegs empty and new without an inbuilt tap. That way you can bake them at 70 deg in the oven to sterilise...


----------



## afromaiko (31/1/09)

Plenty of discussion on here about reusing them.. but I revived this thread with the hope I might be able to find these kegs for enjoying the original contents. :icon_drunk: 

Seems like they have disappeared from the shelves now which is a real shame.


----------



## caleb (31/1/09)

afromaiko said:


> Plenty of discussion on here about reusing them.. but I revived this thread with the hope I might be able to find these kegs for enjoying the original contents. :icon_drunk:
> 
> Seems like they have disappeared from the shelves now which is a real shame.



Probably because the average Australian "premium beer" drinker would rather pay around $50 for a case of Corona, Crown or Pure Blande I mean Blonde than $30 for a keg, a KEG mind you, of quality real German lager.

DESPITE:

Case of Corona at Dans = $48 for 24 x 330ml = 7.92 litres = $6.06 per litre.
Keg of Bitburger = $29 for 5 litres = $5.80 per litre

Conclusion: Not only does the average Aussie beer drinker have bad taste, they are also bad at maths!

Yet the kegs used to sit on the shelf while PALETTES of Crown/Corona etc would be walking out the door in a steady stream. And if it doesn't sell, they stop stocking it.


----------



## unterberg (31/1/09)

afromaiko said:


> Plenty of discussion on here about reusing them.. but I revived this thread with the hope I might be able to find these kegs for enjoying the original contents. :icon_drunk:
> 
> Seems like they have disappeared from the shelves now which is a real shame.



Yep I havent seen any for a while too.
Last time I bought 3 Moenchshof Kellerbier for 20 Dollar each at my local BWS about last year in September. That was a cleanout and I havent seen any exept Heineken since. 
A real shame!


----------



## glenos (31/1/09)

the yanks are into reusing them. So it definitely can be done, I don't know why it doesn't happen here more. I have considered it a few times. A fine example can be found here http://www.listermann.com/Store/Details.asp?ID=573


----------



## quantocks (31/1/09)

glenos said:


> the yanks are into reusing them. So it definitely can be done, I don't know why it doesn't happen here more. I have considered it a few times. A fine example can be found here http://www.listermann.com/Store/Details.asp?ID=573



to pay 71 USD for the setup is crazy though, may as well get a party keg or corny in a rubbish bin.


----------



## Weizguy (31/1/09)

afromaiko said:


> Plenty of discussion on here about reusing them.. but I revived this thread with the hope I might be able to find these kegs for enjoying the original contents. :icon_drunk:
> 
> Seems like they have disappeared from the shelves now which is a real shame.


As I mentioned in Post # 20 - deleted now. Might be a few strays about, but don't hold your breath.



Caleb said:


> Probably because the average Australian "premium beer" drinker would rather pay around $50 for a case of Corona, Crown or Pure Blande I mean Blonde than $30 for a keg, a KEG mind you, of quality real German lager.
> 
> DESPITE:
> 
> ...


Maybe it's because they were asking for $59.95 or maybe $10 more than that for those kegs. Wankers!
If they had asked for $30 or maybe $40 they would have been walking out.
The dorks priced themselves out of the market.
If they were only $30 per keg, who wouldn't be buying them? :beer: 

BTW, I bought a tap and CO2 canisters for those 5 l kegs. Cost about $60 (CO2 extra) back in the early 90's. Not very reliable or predictable in my opinion.


----------



## caleb (31/1/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Maybe it's because they were asking for $59.95 or maybe $10 more than that for those kegs. Wankers!
> If they had asked for $30 or maybe $40 they would have been walking out.
> The dorks priced themselves out of the market.
> If they were only $30 per keg, who wouldn't be buying them? :beer:


Ahhh, ~$60 is for a box of TWO 5L kegs!
I bought a Franziskaner Heffe-Weisse and a Bitburger Pils from Dan M. for $29 each, and a DAB for $32 from 1st Choice.
Saw today my local bottle-shop has DAB for $27 so I'm going to go grab one tomorrow, to have at my birthday party! :beer: 
(along with plenty of homebrew)


----------



## kevo (1/2/09)

When I was chasing the Franz kegs at Christmas time I called the Dan's national no. - not sure what it is, check their website .... they were able to locate which stores had kegs in stock and how many. 

While I was collecting, they had 5 left, I got one and someone was holding getting two held for them over the phone.

Might be worth a call, and they can hold them for you, might save you some km's. If there's any left.

Kev


----------



## Boozy the clown (2/2/09)

Unterberg said:


> You have tried the Moenchshof Kellerbier (thats with the monk). Its quite a good drop and I used to drink that in germany occasionally as well.
> 
> Have a look here
> 
> The 5l party kegs are quite popular in germany and you can buy the kegs empty and new without an inbuilt tap. That way you can bake them at 70 deg in the oven to sterilise...




Really? I could swear that the 5L keg I got with the monk on it said, 'Franziskaner weisbeir', the same beer I had been drinking at the Lowenbrau for years.

Must be a few fat monk kegs about...


----------



## caleb (3/2/09)

Well I just put 5 litres of my 'Anglo-American Pale Ale" into one of these kegs. I primed with only 15 grams of sugar this time, instead of 30 or 35 like my last disaster.

Wish me luck!


----------



## afromaiko (3/2/09)

Boozy the clown said:


> Really? I could swear that the 5L keg I got with the monk on it said, 'Franziskaner weisbeir', the same beer I had been drinking at the Lowenbrau for years.



You'd be right

http://www.franziskaner.com/


----------



## MarkBastard (3/2/09)

Caleb said:


> Keg of Bitburger = $29 for 5 litres = $5.80 per litre



Or you can get a carton of Bitburger for $40 with 4 free beer glasses. = $5.05 per litre with 4 free and good glasses.

That's what I've been doing when I want to buy a cheap commercial beer.


----------



## Pollux (8/3/09)

Caleb said:


> My research indicates that 3 teaspoons (about 15g) is enough. I will be trying this soon.



Sorry about dragging this thread back from the dead, but I cleaned up one of Konig 5L kegs last night and I'm sure it can be reused....

How did you go with this?


----------



## unterberg (8/3/09)

afromaiko said:


> You'd be right
> 
> http://www.franziskaner.com/



Well looks like we are all right: Mnchshof does also have a monk hence the name Mnch (german word for monk)


----------



## Thunderlips (8/3/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> kevo, i was after more than 'no'.


You can do it quite easily with one of these...
http://www.midwestsupplies.com/products/Pr...spx?ProdID=4906

I've got one myself but reckon I've only ever used it once.


----------

